# Way to go Blake!!



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I guess you are now a member of the snow goose neck band club. Just wanted to say congrats :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice!!! So when do I get to join??? :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice job BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks alot fellas. I had a grin ear to ear when I saw him fall. 2 Bands after my band loss and Im backindasattel!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats on the the plastic!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

WTG on the bling!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you mean when you say your two band loss?? Did you have some stolen?? :-?


----------



## Ben Fujan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ataboy Blake! Man you are one handsome dude!!!!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

#1
Yea my lanyard was mistakenly left at a gas station one night after traumatic events blurred my cognitive abilities, it never showed up after I returned to claim it...Long story short. So I lost a lanyard with 10 bands. I smile each time I get one because its closer to what I "Had"

Masher-
Thanks, you look pretty good too.lol/ Did you take any pics of your plastic bling? Post it up! I want that ross collar!!


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

Feel good getting them banded birds Welcome to the club congrads k:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

nice job man!!!! :beer:

mark


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Blake, I take it you got the necklace on Sunday. Man you guys must have had a blast on sunday. By looking at the pictures you must have shot about 50. Way to go.


----------



## Ben Fujan (Apr 6, 2004)

Blake-I got the pics at home...will try to post em up this weekend when I go back...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Way to go Blake, you definitely deserved it after all the snows you've been slaying the last few springs. :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Way to go Blakey, you lucky trucker.... Mount the damn thing and dont leave it in Harvey...  Thanks for calling me and giving me the info... :eyeroll:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Nice shootin'


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Blake, you go man, you keep it going!


----------

